
Show HN: Introduction to Git website - alkot04
http://ak04.github.io/Intro-to-Git/
======
alkot04
Hi, My name is Albin Kottaram. I am a 17-year old from India. Check out my
website which teaches people how to use git. If you have suggestions on
improving the website, please do tell me. This is my first bootstrap project.
:D

------
brudgers
I appreciate the simplicity. The layout is readable. The navigation
clear...and offers options: tree on left and |next| and |previous| at the
bottom. The site is consistent between layout, UI, and content.

The design is tight and the focus is refreshing. I'm not suggesting not
changing anything. Rather if and when you do, look back on this version and
keep the design consistent.

Good luck.

